# Fractal FM3 Ottawa $1200



## Guitarzan5150 (Feb 6, 2020)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Good price for a great piece of gear.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

They are $1000 USD new right now. Plus exchange, shipping taxes and other fees, $1200 could be a savings. What's warranty and a new unit worth?









FM3 - Amp Modeler / Multi-FX / Floor Unit







shop.fractalaudio.com


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Jeez, I just bought mine before Christmas. That's a good deal. Not earth shattering but good. Anyone thinking of jumping into multi-FX, this is the unit to get.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I'd rather buy one new at $999 and get the warranty.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Fair warning...I bought and sold one of these and after selling the PSU fried. I couldn't tell you if that was user error or defect but since you can buy them new with no wait now I wouldn't be taking the risk. 

To be fair...I think Fractal fixed it under the original warranty...but time and shipping were on the buyer...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Brian Johnston said:


> I'd rather buy one new at $999 and get the warranty.


That will be $1271.00 CDN + $80.00 shipping + $150.00 or so in duties and taxes. So probably around $1500.00 CDN all in. The warranty then would cost you about $300.00. Probably more as the seller would likely negotiate a little.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

$300 for warranty AND a brand new unit.


----------



## Guitarzan5150 (Feb 6, 2020)

Mine ended up costing~ $1600 all in. Sucks that Fractal doesn't transfer warranty, but maybe to some saving the $400 is worth the gamble. I've never had issues with these types of devices before, unless you get a lemon that's DOA. I'm sure it'll sell quick enough. There's a couple more in Ottawa listed right now at $1550 and $1600. Those people are out to lunch if they think someone will pay full price for a unit with no warranty that is currently in stock.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

$1400 CAD new with full warranty. I just ordered one, but it is B-stock (superficial or topical scratches only, which gave me $100 off). I can live with a few scratches, half my gear is like that, lol. I'll be selling my Axe-Fx II - Mark II, as a result, but I'm curious how much I can get for that. I've been seeing them listed on Kijiji for about $1650, which seems steep (considering you can get the FM3 for that at most, and it's all the new tones).


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

And then you have this guy, selling a III version for $3k CAD, although the V. III - Mark II version is out for $2k USD. I prefer a rackmount, but at less than half the price (and I don't need all the power of the rackmount), I'll settle for the FM3.

Fractal Audio Axe FX III _Mint Condition_ | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------

